

Apple releases ad for Google Glass - brohoolio
http://www.apple.com/iphone/videos/#tv-ads-photos-every-day

======
brohoolio
90% of the shots in this video would be better suited with a Google Glass and
not an iPhone. Especially the guy running and trying to take a picture. In my
head I screamed, "Don't drop it!" The concert shots, the parents filming their
kids, Glass would allow folks to watch in real life HD and have a recording.

I didn't get how popular Glass would be until I saw this ad.

------
kevinconroy
GoPro cameras provide a hint about consumer interest in Google Glass. They
clearly have a lot of traction and there's a reasonably large market of people
who to record their POV while they live their lives. Multiple that demand for
POV recording with all of the other smart, heads-up-display abilities of Glass
and you can see why people are excited.

There's one thing that this ad does which makes it explicitly NOT an add for
Glass - it show people holding the phone. I know people criticize glass for
"looking strange." However, it's socially acceptable to hold a camera phone up
and take pictures without anyone giving it a second thought. Walk around town
with Glass on and people will stare at you. Once a cultural shift happens
there won't be a stigma, and then you can see kids, grandmas, and non-techies
walking around with them.

------
ramykhuffash
I've seen this before, but watching it while thinking about Glass was a
completely different experience.

It does indeed seem like Glass would have been ideal in most situations
covered in the video.

